# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Países Bajos: factores claves que impulsan la disminución de abejas silvestres

## Polinizaciones

*Un nuevo artículo evalúa la importancia de factores que han sido propuestos como responsables de la disminución de abejas silvestres y muestra que la pérdida de especies de plantas preferidas por las abejas es uno de los principales factores asociados a la disminución de sus poblaciones en los Países Bajos.*La evidencia de la disminución de las poblaciones de abejas silvestres y melíferas ha aumentado la preocupación acerca de una posible crisis en la polinización global.En general, las estrategias para mitigar la pérdida de abejas pretenden mejorar los recursos florales. Sin embargo, no se sabe muy bien si la pérdida de los recursos florales es el factor clave de la disminución de abejas, debido a que la evaluación precisa de las preferencias que tienen estos insectos, es difícil, sobre todo, para las especies que escasean. En esta investigación se examinaron si estas tendencias de la población de abejas silvestres en los Países Bajos se explican por la evolución de las plantas preferidas por las abejas y cómo esto se relaciona con otros factores, como el cambio climático.Se determinaron las plantas de mayor preferencia para las especies de abejas, utilizando cargas de polen que fueron recolectados antes que éstas disminuyeran y se utilizaron datos geográficos para cuantificar las tendencias poblacionales de las especies de abejas y sus plantas melíferas.Se demuestra que la disminución de las especies de plantas preferidas por las abejas es uno de los dos factores principales asociados con la disminución de las abejas. El otro factor asociado negativamente con la disminución es el tamaño corporal de la abeja, ya que las especies de abejas más grandes tienen mayores requisitos de polen que las especies más pequeñas. Lo que también apunta a la limitación de alimentos como un factor clave en la pérdida de abejas silvestres.La alimentación y otros factores, como la duración del período de vuelo o la sensibilidad al cambio climático, no eran importantes para explicar las tendencias de las poblaciones de abejas en el siglo XX.Estos resultados ponen de manifiesto el carácter específico de la disminución de las especies de abejas silvestres e indican que las estrategias de mitigación sólo serán eficaces si se dirigen a las plantas melíferas de mayor preferencia específicas de las especies en declive.Fuente: step-project.net  Article Alert: museum specimens reveal loss of pollen host plants as key factor driving wild bee decline in The Netherlands   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Artículo: Exportación peruana de espárragos caerá este año y el próximo por los bajos precios Artículo: El desafío económico que plantea la disminución de las poblaciones de polinizadores Australia: se prevé una disminución del 50 % en la producción de miel Reino Unido: nuevo modelo computacional ayuda a comprender los múltiples factores que afectan a las abejas Cambio climático genera disminución de lluvias en cuenca del río Mantaro, advierten

----------

